# Piano Concerto No.2 - 3rd movement



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I've not posted anything for over a year, been busy with other things, but I have also been working on my second piano concerto. I have the bones of the 1st and 2nd movements, but there is still a lot of work to do on those. I do however, have the 3rd movement finished (barring a few minor edits that might arise over the next few weeks), and so I thought I would like to share this with you all. Thanks for listening.

It's a bit more modern than my first piano concerto, I wouldn´t say contemporary exactly, and like all of my work, it is a tonal, classical piece.

I hope you like it and as always, any and all comments are welcome and replied to.

Kind regards
Mark


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-729021187%2Fpiano-concerto-no2-3rd-movt


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I was thoroughly entertained. It sounds post-Romantic in style overall. Reminds me a bit of the finale in Prokofiev's Concerto #2. If I was feeling critical, I would say I'd have liked to hear some more variety in the piano patterns and harmonization. It sounds like you're maintaining a very similar level of mild dissonance through large stretches.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Phil, thanks a lot, I appreciate your comments and I know what you mean about the similarity in the piano patterns. As I often say, it's never finished, I always find things to jig and alter with time so it may yet evolve a little more.

I'm glad however that you were entertained, that´s always a goal!

Best regards


----------

